
Show HN: Branch Logic and Short URLs - adrian_pop
Let me tell you about my little hobby project idea that I plan to release open source (personal use) or SAAS(hosted version).<p>I want to combine traditional short url creation service with branch logic (conditional logic) and some ideas from smarturl.it<p>Create a short url that has the following logic: detect country + browsing device + screen resolution and other conditions.<p>Conditions can be added from user panel without needing to generate a different short url.<p>Eg. whenever someone clicks your shorten url it redirects to:<p>- URL 1 if country is France and iOS<p>- URL 2 if country is US and Android<p>- URL 3 if country is UK and Chrome and resolution greater than 1024x768<p>I am sure many other conditions will come into my mind.<p>I need a little feedback or critics from you. Thank you.
======
allanderek
I guess I'm struggling quite to see the use case here. For web-site providers
themselves they would much rather do the conditional logic themselves because
then that would apply to all visitors not just those that come via your
shorturl service.

I can perhaps imagine someone tweeting something like: "I've just published a
new book, get it here", where 'here' is a link, which might send the user to
the correct Amazon page based on their location (eg. amazon.com for US users
and amazon.co.uk for UK based users).

------
timvdalen
Sounds interesting, but personally I always handle this in a tiny script that
the short URL points to.

I appreciate the idea of a dashboard where you configure this with some UI,
but I think most people that have this problem have the skills to solve it
themselves (especially since the solution to a specific case of this problem
is usually very small).

Who are you targeting with this? I can see some use people in marketing-type
roles that would want to configure this without asking a developer, but I'm
afraid that area is kind of small.

Good luck!

~~~
adrian_pop
Well, not everyone is a developer.

The first target is me, then the marketing niche.

